# Single Il Diavolo Auto grow from seed; LST, CFL start to finish



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 15, 2011)

I got the seed in today, and after about four hours of soaking, it sank! I'm thinking it's viable then! I soaked it as said, and then placed it into soil in a solo cup... I used a clear one with a red one with the bottom cut out over it, (like the clones from the other journal) so I could watch the root development and transplant as soon as applicable. Got a few shots of the area set up... Not extravagant but have the key components; Light, air exchange, temperature control, and water! Odor control will not be an issue as I have a carbon filter ready to install if and when she starts to put out the stench. Kind of boring right now I know; but I was excited and wanted to tell the world!!! Thankfully I have you guys in anonymity to share with! So without further adieu, here are some pictures! 




The area; I've got two white planks that were serving as the bottom shelf(now missing) boxing it in to deem my lighting more efficient. 



My home-made inline fan... Not the greatest but will suffice for air intake needs of one plant I'm sure! You can see in the second photo that I've rearranged it's location to see if I can get the temperature in there below 80...


The seed sank! As you can tell at the bottom of this Scarface shot glass! 



The planted seed; and the second picture shows I have it covered, in a warm, dark, and moist area!


And finally, you can see I'm not far over 80, but it's rather cool this evening too! Summer's coming and it may prove to be a difficult situation... So Long as I get something growing here! I've been going crazy the past few weeks with no garden! Thanks for stopping by guys; Lot's aof green lady mojo please!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 15, 2011)

Im looking into getting some autos for my next grow in my box. I cant wait to see how it performs mojo mate!


----------



## load3dic3 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm pulling up my chair and i have my blanket ready to see the GROW!!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 15, 2011)

I appreciate the good karma guys! Keep your fingers crossed for heavy nugs!:yay:


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 17, 2011)

No life yet... But it's only been 24 hours I think... Maybe 2 days!? I smoke too much I guess!:rofl: Nope; it was 2 days ago! I'm still thinking it'll take at least 2 more days to break ground.. I buried this one a little deeper than my usually 1/4" or so... Closer to a 1/2"... I also moved it from the pantry to the closet in the middle of the house.. Wasn't sure it was staying warm enough for germination. Wish me luck guys; it's the ONLY seed I have right now!!!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey, you should get another power strip and plug half ur stuff into it so ur not running all of that off of one strip.... Just a thought. Looks good though should be fun! Good luck bro!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 17, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Hey, you should get another power strip and plug half ur stuff into it so ur not running all of that off of one strip.... Just a thought. Looks good though should be fun! Good luck bro!


I thought about it... I have another strip but am going to chance because the bulbs only add up to 185 watts... The strip is rated for a total of 500 watts... But I've got two stand by if something goes a rye, say kick a breaker or what have you...


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sweet man, it was just a thought, ive always had electrical problems, we just dont get along to well I guess lol. How are things lookin? cant wait to see some more pics once it pops its little head out.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 18, 2011)

By George I've done it again!:rofl: I checked on her this morning and she had emerged from the soil... Three days from seed! Not too bad in my experience (limited really). Got some pix... Nothing impressive and the focus sux really... But it's just for record, proof of sprout date; day 1! :yay::woohoo:


You can see the cotyledon just above the dirt; still pointing down from the lack of light in the closet!:rofl:


Turned towards the light and starting to show little bitty tips of her first set of serrated singles...

 I was super excited to see I had a viable seed, and it's phenomenal rate of breach is a good sign! Start the calendar rolling; seven weeks, give or take!:hubba:


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 18, 2011)

:woohoo: congrats mate! now lets just hope its a true auto


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 18, 2011)

The last one I grew autoed at 23 days... After two days of 18/6... I have faith in her... Feminized auto of the same strain of the one that got yanked and was flowering under 24/0! I'm hoping for a winner!:rofl:


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats good Gixxer, I have read alot about peoples autos not being true autos. mojo for ya mate


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 18, 2011)

Much appreciated Mose man!


----------



## TicTac (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm gonna follow along... Happy Growing!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, how excited are you Gixx? I can feel it from here. Green mojo coming your way. Serious mojo.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thx tic tac for showing up... Rose bud and the other guys will tell you I'm a stickler for photos!:giggle: especially once they get a little bigger! and YES ROSEY!!! Very excited! Still crossing my fingers and going to be delicate with her!:rofl: I'm gonna call her Darline!


----------



## the chef (Apr 19, 2011)

Mojo to ya cfl'r!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 19, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Mojo to ya cfl'r!


I prefer T5 and HPS (for flower) but this is all I could get the wife to agree to... I'll take what I can get right now!:rofl:


----------



## the chef (Apr 19, 2011)

I did 2 yrs with cfl spirals...you'll do fine!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 20, 2011)

That eases my mind a bit.. You switch from 6500 to 2700k for flowering? Any 6500k for flowering?


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 20, 2011)

Correct Gixxer, a 6500k light spectrum is optimal for veg and a 2700k is best for flowering. stick with the 2700k for flowering and youll do fine. Happy 4/20 mate


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 20, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Correct Gixxer, a 6500k light spectrum is optimal for veg and a 2700k is best for flowering. stick with the 2700k for flowering and youll do fine. Happy 4/20 mate


4:20 back at ya dude! I have been SOOO stoned all day today... What the bag o schwagg lacks in potency it makes up for in grins! REALLY sativa heady high! Descent anyways!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 20, 2011)

I am in the same boat mate. only got mid grade for 4/20 but I have enough to keep the bong packed and the blunts full


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's all that really matters I guess! :rofl: SOMETHING is better than nothing!:giggle: Not much better; but better still the same!:rofl:

The seedling is sooo cute this morning... Starting to show the tips of her second set (no photo's until day 7) it's day 4 today and I'll be taking pictures Sunday afternoon for the weekly update! (going to try and limit myself to weekly updates this go round!) You know that once she starts flowering though it'll be a daily occurrence again!:rofl: I can't help myself around growing buds! It seems to be going really slow, but if I remember correctly, my other Il Diavolo had a slow start and then an explosive vegetative state, followed by an increasingly violent flowering stage... I can't wait until she's about three weeks old and starts to show the goods!:hubba:


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 21, 2011)

I am the same way. When I was told my plants would take longer than 70 days to flower I almost hit the floor! My next grow I am also going to try and limit to weekly updates, unless there is a disaster ;D Cant wait for the first pics mate


----------



## frankcos (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad to see she sprouted for you gixx. Good Luck Bro.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 21, 2011)

frankcos said:
			
		

> Glad to see she sprouted for you gixx. Good Luck Bro.


Thx bro! Nice to see a fellow il diavolo enthusiast around!:rofl: I was really wanting to finish that strain in particular because it had already started flowering! I want to see what the finish product has to offer!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 21, 2011)

No pics!!!!Arg.... lol


----------



## Staffy (Apr 21, 2011)

strain sound interesting. im in!!


----------



## my my (Apr 21, 2011)

More Green Mo Jo for ya Gixxer.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 21, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> strain sound interesting. im in!!


I agree:rofl: something about "the devil" is intriguing; sounds DANK!! We all know that names can be deceiving at times, but I don't have really high hopes for this one anyways; what with it being only one auto flower and it's given conditions... But I do expect however better quality than the schwagg I've been forced to smoke the last year or so!!!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 22, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> No pics!!!!Arg.... lol


I had pictures on the first page... I'll add some more come Sunday... Going to update weekly (or bi-weekly) during veg and daily for flowering... Just so I can have a record from day to day! Veg cycle is pretty easy for me, but I gotta keep myself busy late into flowering; I get so antsy that time creeps by!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 22, 2011)

So the seedling is 5 days old today, and is just now getting the tips of her second set of leaves (the first "3" set) out so that you can see them without being right on top of the plant. But; if I recall correctly, the last Il Diavolo was a slow starter as well... So I'm not largely concerned there... In fact, looking back into the other journal, It wasn't too different at 4 days as she does now... So right on track with the first bean I had... Will post some pics come Sunday!


----------



## TicTac (Apr 23, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> But I do expect however better quality than the schwagg I've been forced to smoke the last year or so!!!



Oh My! Sorry to hear about the schwagg woes. Anything from your tent will beat that crap, I'm sure.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 23, 2011)

:yeahthat: I can already tell my plants buds are out of this world better than the buds they came from. I cant wait to compare the high


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 24, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: I can already tell my plants buds are out of this world better than the buds they came from. I cant wait to compare the high


They always look dank...Test will be in the product bro!:cool2: good luck though! I'm sure they'll be dank anyways!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 24, 2011)

As promised, day 7 seedling picture... Next update in 7 days! I'm going to feed her a half strength feeding of big grow (1/2 seedling suggestion) and see if she starts to pick up in the growth department!



Can't really tell from this picture, but the top set is a set of "3"'s... Not single serrated like I thought when I first saw them this morning!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 24, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> As promised, day 7 seedling picture... Next update in 7 days! I'm going to feed her a half strength feeding of big grow (1/2 seedling suggestion) and see if she starts to pick up in the growth department!
> View attachment 166744
> 
> Can't really tell from this picture, but the top set is a set of "3"'s... Not single serrated like I thought when I first saw them this morning!


I dont know if id feed her any nutes right now man, I too followed those same directions and I even dumbed it down passed 1/2 and it fried the heck out of em, luckly they are still alive but it severely stunted there growth and they look like hell. Startin to come back though gettin nice dark green back instead of yellow and burnt lol


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanx for the advice RS but I already fed her!!! I did however feed this same strain last grow at the same time with the same strength feeding... I think i might do alright... Not to mention that I transplanted her into a 1/2 gallon pot so most of it will probably be soaked up by the dirt surrounding the root ball... I'm hoping she does alright, I just wanted to get her eating ASAP so I could beef her up good during veg... Being that they only veg for about 23 days or so. I took post transplant photo and here it is now! May be posting an update in a few days if results from feeding are unfavorable... Or favorable!:hubba:


Looking itty bitty in all that dirt; but hoping she'll fill in the area fairly quickly!:EEK!:


----------



## jandi421 (Apr 24, 2011)

Haha...  I love the home-made inline fan.   Good stoner ingenuity  +rep


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 24, 2011)

jandi421 said:
			
		

> Haha...  I love the home-made inline fan.   Good stoner ingenuity  +rep


I made it with a 6-4" reducer for duct work, and a piece of thick cardboard-like paper... Cut the blades of an 8" desk fan to fit inside and put it on high... Just plug it in and run 4" dryer hose to air supply!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lookin good lookin good! I dont know what my problem with feeding them was... I think 400 ppms in as small of a pot they were in screwed me a little, I transplanted two of them and one is completely back on schedule, looking good Gixx!!!!


----------



## frankcos (May 15, 2011)

How is she coming along Gixx?


----------



## kytsam (Jun 5, 2011)

Would love to see some update pics on this as ive got couple diavolo growing atm plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz lol


----------



## kytsam (Jun 24, 2011)

is this g/j done with? been awhile since an update n id love to see some pics


----------



## Roddy (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, he had to take up all the plants!


----------



## kytsam (Jun 24, 2011)

not good news then sory hear that gixx , thanks roddy


----------

